# Atmopshere via Trash Can Fog Chiller



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I posted this video link in the How-To section. But I didn't want I to go un-noticed for the chilled fog atmopshere it accomplished:

Fog Chiller Trash Can Demo How-to Yard Haunt [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqV_F2I0IP8[/nomedia]

You can read the video desciption on youtube. But basically it's Adam's Ghosts of Halloween trash can design I built and used on Halloween last year on wet grass with a trash bag on the outlet for most of the shots. I was pleased with the results.

I had intended ground fog. But I got slowly rising fog for the most part. I decided I like it. It did add to the atmosphere. In fact I'd say the chiller was more of an atmospheric effect than a creeping rolling ground fog effect and Iliked it better as such.


----------

